# comcast cable/router problem



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have just subscribed to comcast cable internet bundle, the modem comes with cable, ethernet, phone, and usb port.I use a linksys wrt54g router. when connected directly to the cable modem, I can access the internet. Set up the linksys and able to get ip/gateway info onto router. checked status and shows all the info needed and dynamic dhcp is selected. Little or no packet is transmitted or received. I have done the cmd, ipconfig/release/renew. Set up ssid, security and everything seems to be working, my laptop is able to see and connect wirelessly, but no internet access, HELP


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Reboot the modem and router. Most likely you have a telephony modem. unplug the router for a full minute. Press the reset button on back of the modem for about ten seconds. wait 2-3 minutes and plug in the router (telephony modems can take a while to boot back up)


----------



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

thank you, I will give that a try when later today.


----------



## hildred (May 22, 2006)

yes how long do comcast cable/router last is better than sbc dsl i have sbc/dsl/modem/router 3 of them in 2year more/or last so why is that


----------



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you HWM54112, that seemed to solve the problem, now have access to the net. Laptop and Desktop connected wireless and effortlessly. BTW, this was a network for someone else. I have set up dsl/router for myself with 2 desktop and a laptop. As to reliability, I am on my 7th router in less than 1 year of dsl service. 3 Airlink which was bought at Fry's and 3 Dlink, which 2 was rma's. We will see how reliable cablemodem/router will be...


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

7 routers in a year sounds like you have some real issues going. Are these all in the same house? If so, you should find out what's going on with them, you might have a power issue, possibly an overheating issue that's frying those babies.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I agree, this doesn't sound like an issue of simply bad hardware, too many occurances.


----------



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, same house. A little background, this was my first foray into broadband and wireless networking. Had dial up before. Bought Airlink router because of price point, thought it was a good deal. After 3 weeks, connection speed slowed to a crawl, thought this was normal. 2nd Airlink failed after 1 week, 3rd failed immediately, found this was in-house product of Fry's Electronic. Dlink (D-524) worked well for 6 months, then failed, dealt with tech support, 2 failed rma's later, 3rd one firmware corrupt and finally working with updated version. Now using Dlink (D-625). DSL modem and router power connected to surge protector. Learned a lot in the past year and more from this site. Thank you all for your expertise and help.


----------

